# Help Had colonoscopy & endoscopy yesterday



## Deidre (Jul 25, 2007)

Yesterday I had an endoscopy and colnoscopy, they removed 6 polps left 3 small ones and did several biopsys.I asked several nurses before going in surgery room " would I have Diareha when I got home" They all said no.They said that everything gets sucked out and that it would probably be a few day before I could poop.I warned the Doctor that I take 3 endocet a day for Back & neck pain & Fibromyalgia. So He gave me extra benydrilhe said would help knock me out. They used Verssed full seringe, and I think demerol. During colon oscopy I woke up from the pain screaming, it was horrible, begging them to stop hysterically. They said they were about done, and ignored me. I was told later that I cried and screamed during the endo too although I don't remember. But I do remeber the waking up during the colonoscopy. It was horrible!!I was still crying as they were wheeling me out. I do remember asking the nurse if I had polyps and she said they removed 6.I cried for about 30 min in recovery when they said it was time to go home.The doc came in and said I had had alot of scar tissue. he was very vague The was one small red mark at bottom of stomache he was unsure of. He said all the polyps looked like nothing to worry about. My boyfriends says he was unsure about one, but I don't remember. When I got home, I felt like I had to poop. It was just boody meaty looking tissue which I guess is normal. I was still in pain. They had just said eat normal and I could resume normal activity the next day. I did eat a couple bites of pancake, but couldn't finish. The next feeling of having to go, resulted in what looked like the yellow watery stuff ( tiny bit of brown) like when I was doing the flush. Then I was going again all night. now it is brown, ind looks like stir fry, but loose.like when I had c-diff. I don't understand, they said I wouldn't go. All night in pain, hurt to even roll over. Today I was crying from pain, finally took a endocet, which is helping some what. on of the times I peed the toiletpaper looked like it had a slight pink tint to it. ODD?I thought maybey since I had biopsy on bottom of stomache it ran into bladder? When I get up to go to bathroom I have to walk doubled over.God forbid I cough, then I have to hold stomache. they didn't tell me I would be like this the next day. I called them and they said it was probably gas pains, but I don't think so, when I get a shrp pain ( gas) I have to go to the bathroom because it's more than gas. Not the same as the constant pain. Has anybody else expeirienced this? How much longer can I expect to be in pain? since the doctors didn't act like I would be in pain today, I just don't know. I read some people never had any pain. If the doctors is so sure it's IBS and the polyps are nothing than why so many byopsies? I am now hold a heating pad on my stomake, as I remembered this helping after a hysterectomy. The endocet has taken a little bit of the edge off. But not all. This kinda reminds me more of the pain when I had my tubes tied.Please helpDeidre


----------



## 22388 (Feb 24, 2007)

Deidre said:


> Yesterday I had an endoscopy and colnoscopy, they removed 6 polps left 3 small ones and did several biopsys.I asked several nurses before going in surgery room " would I have Diareha when I got home" They all said no.They said that everything gets sucked out and that it would probably be a few day before I could poop.I warned the Doctor that I take 3 endocet a day for Back & neck pain & Fibromyalgia. So He gave me extra benydrilhe said would help knock me out. They used Verssed full seringe, and I think demerol. During colon oscopy I woke up from the pain screaming, it was horrible, begging them to stop hysterically. They said they were about done, and ignored me. I was told later that I cried and screamed during the endo too although I don't remember. But I do remeber the waking up during the colonoscopy. It was horrible!!I was still crying as they were wheeling me out. I do remember asking the nurse if I had polyps and she said they removed 6.I cried for about 30 min in recovery when they said it was time to go home.The doc came in and said I had had alot of scar tissue. he was very vague The was one small red mark at bottom of stomache he was unsure of. He said all the polyps looked like nothing to worry about. My boyfriends says he was unsure about one, but I don't remember. When I got home, I felt like I had to poop. It was just boody meaty looking tissue which I guess is normal. I was still in pain. They had just said eat normal and I could resume normal activity the next day. I did eat a couple bites of pancake, but couldn't finish. The next feeling of having to go, resulted in what looked like the yellow watery stuff ( tiny bit of brown) like when I was doing the flush. Then I was going again all night. now it is brown, ind looks like stir fry, but loose.like when I had c-diff. I don't understand, they said I wouldn't go. All night in pain, hurt to even roll over. Today I was crying from pain, finally took a endocet, which is helping some what. on of the times I peed the toiletpaper looked like it had a slight pink tint to it. ODD?I thought maybey since I had biopsy on bottom of stomache it ran into bladder? When I get up to go to bathroom I have to walk doubled over.God forbid I cough, then I have to hold stomache. they didn't tell me I would be like this the next day. I called them and they said it was probably gas pains, but I don't think so, when I get a shrp pain ( gas) I have to go to the bathroom because it's more than gas. Not the same as the constant pain. Has anybody else expeirienced this? How much longer can I expect to be in pain? since the doctors didn't act like I would be in pain today, I just don't know. I read some people never had any pain. If the doctors is so sure it's IBS and the polyps are nothing than why so many byopsies? I am now hold a heating pad on my stomake, as I remembered this helping after a hysterectomy. The endocet has taken a little bit of the edge off. But not all. This kinda reminds me more of the pain when I had my tubes tied.Please helpDeidre


Sorry to hear you are having such a hard time. I also had some pain after my colonoscopy. It felt like I had done a bunch of sit-ups. ALso there was still some prep left in my system which is why I still had D after the procedure was done. The soreness and pain lasted a couple of days and then started to feel better. They said that since they did the biopsies that might make it a little sore. I did have to go back in and see my DR two days later though because they wanted to get an x-ray to make sure that the pain wasn't from a tear or infection which is very very rare. Either way if the pain is really unbearable and doesn't improve in a day or two then I would call your doctor and explain and see what they say. HOpe you feel better soon.


----------

